# Jeff Speakman



## PatMunk (Feb 1, 2013)

Everyone keep Master Jeff Speakman in your prayers as he fights one of the biggest battles of his life, throat cancer. He's done so much for Kenpo and I wish him a speedy recovery.

Good Luck Jeff ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Aye, a tough fight for anyone to go through :sensei rei:.  For the past three months I have been helping my wife, as best I can, to drive away this vile invader from within; so I know all too well what is involved and how the treatment can appear worse than the disease for a time.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the "head's up" Master Munk. I'll include him in my prayers.


----------



## MilkManX (Feb 1, 2013)

Osu!

Yes I wish him a well recovery!


----------



## Takai (Feb 1, 2013)

He will be in our prayers at this household.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 2, 2013)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## YOGAMAN (Feb 2, 2013)

bendicciones


----------



## Omar B (Feb 4, 2013)

I wish him the best.


----------

